# Table saw outfeed table with router table



## slackcc (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my first post to Lumberjocks and I'm pretty new to the world of woodworking. Up to now I've been working most with handtools but I'm venturing into the large powertool arena and am in the process of designing and building a basement shop.

My shop is long and narrow (28' 8" x 10' 8") so my current plan is to place the table saw with the righthand side against the wall thus eliminating the possibility of putting a router table in the wing. However, my thought is to build a router table into an outfeed table (on the side opposite of where it butts up against the table saw) but I haven't found any examples of anyone actually doing this so I'm wondering if there is some reason I'm not considering why this would be a bad idea. Obviously I wouldn't have the advantage of being able to use the TS fence as with a wing based router table but seems like a couple of T tracks in the outfeed table with a removeable fence would give me the versatility I need and not take up any additional floorspace over the TS with outfeed table.

Any thoughts?

Thanks for any help.

Chris


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Chris,
I'm doing exactly what you suggest above. It's really an oversized router table on casters that is the same height as the table saw. I haven't finished the doors and dust collection so I haven't posted pictures yet. Like you I have the right side of my saw's extension table up against the wall, so I couldn't put the RT there as I had in my last saw. There's nothing in the router table that will impede the outfeed function. Good luck. I hope to hang the doors and finish the RT in the not too distant future and I'll be sure to post. If you're ready to start send me a PM and I can send you some photos.
Cheers,


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Glen and Chris, I'd actually be curious to see how both of yours turn out. I think I'm going to end up building a standalone router table, but I'd still be curious to see both of your setups, once complete.

Sounds like a good idea, especially considering your shop layouts.

And Chris, welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## slackcc (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input Glen, I'll lookout for your table once you've got it complete. Good to know that it's a possibility to do as it should work out pretty nicely for my shop.

I'm not ready to get started with it quite yet, at the moment my "shop" has one less wall than it did this morning, as I began tearing out some drywall in order to run electric I realized that there was mildew back there from some old water damage. So I tore it all out and will replace all the drywall with mold resistant to avoid having that happen again (the water issue has also been solved). Thankfully it's not too much of a delay and only a few sheets of drywall. Once that's done it's on to laying a floor, no surprises to find there though, just a slab of concrete which has passed the "square of Saran wrap taped to the floor" moisture test.

Thanks for the welcome Jonathan, I'll try to post pics when I get this built, but it could be quite some time 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Chris

Why not put it on the left side of the saw. If you go to search at the top of the page and type in table saw router tables you can see postings on this. I am sure I seen one on the left posted there. I do not see a problem putting it in your outfeed table other than having to come up with some tpye of fence which you already mentioned.

God Bless
tom


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

you mean like this…



You can see my blog on it here.


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a layout like You speak of and it has worked fine for Me ! I would suggest to make either the TS or out feed/router table mobile for those occasions when you need to adjust for conflicting operations.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Go for it. I like the left wing idea myself. Either way, you'll have to drop the bit if you suddenly need to use the outfeed. If you use a removable router plate, just pull the entire plate and router then you won't have to reset the bit to continue what you were doing before.
I think the reason you see most RT's in the right wing is there is more room and that is where most people's fence is already positioned.
Welcome to LJ's, glad to have you here.
BTKS


----------

